# Our very first puppy litter



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Hi everyone!I wanted to make this thread to share my excitement wit you.If someone will be intersted I will keep this thread updated.This thread is opened so I and You can watch puppies growing from the time they are in belly by the time they leave to new owners(and hopefully updated with them fully grown up)
So I am planning my first litter.First for me and first for my Dam.
Dam: Fera Fellini
Pedigree:LKF(FCI)
Show results:very good and excellent
Working trials:raccoon lll
Eyes:clear


Sir:Little Lionheart Mocart
Pedigree:LKF(FCI)
Show results:2xCAC,CQ,BOB,RCACIB
Eyes:clear


Our puppies will be born in Latvia,with LKF(FCI)pedigree,microchipped and vaccinated.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh these are a couple of really handsome Dachshunds! Always happy to see a responsibly bred litter on the way


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs! Dachshund puppies are seriously adorable, can't wait for pics.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

ditto on beautiful parents


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow one beautiful doxie and one handsome 
looking forward to seeing the results 
I am a mom to a 11 year old doxie she is long haired and a big girl her name is fiona


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words!
Yesterday we visited Mozart just to see how they react to each other.They where really happy!He was singing serenades and dancing to her,Fera answered with play fight and a little bit a flirt.And ofcourse kisses on the ear.So I'll say this should be the perffect mathc!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Gorgeous doxies! Great to see a responsible breeder 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs!! We have a Dachshund mix, and I wish we knew what his parents looked like. 

Can't wait to see the puppies!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Both dogs are very gorgeous, I love them!

Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

As you seem interested I will post some photos.






And she has a wonderfull character!


Fera is on the left,on the right her sister Fanta(also my dog)


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow such beautiful dogs!

I don't normally go for Doxie's but yours are just stunning.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Aww both are really gorgeous dogs!! Beautiful photos too  congrats on your first litter! Can't wait to see the pups


----------



## Scottsmum (Jan 3, 2014)

Your girls are lovely, I was only saying to someone on the weekend that it's becoming a bit rare to find black and tan doxies (at least in Sydney, Australia) and I have never seen one with such a dark face. 

really really lovely.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Wow such beautiful dogs!
> 
> I don't normally go for Doxie's but yours are just stunning.


Me either not a big fan of them but those are some really impressive dogs. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the male!


----------



## TriColor (Jan 29, 2014)

I honestly clicked on this expecting to see some ridiculous post from a backyard breeder or accident and was so pleasantly surprised by your gorgeous dogs!! lol! Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the babies


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I'm happy to make a nice surprise


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs! Nice to see a responsible breeder. Kudos to you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Ok,now I am really excited,today Feras heat has started,so that means mating should happen at 19.-20 february(wow what an interesting birthday present ,my birthday is at 19.),going to our eye test on 11.february


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

TriColor said:


> I honestly clicked on this expecting to see some ridiculous post from a backyard breeder or accident and was so pleasantly surprised by your gorgeous dogs!! lol! Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the babies


Same here...I had my popcorn all ready. Nice change! 



Pasarella said:


> Ok,now I am really excited,today Feras heat has started,so that means mating should happen at 19.-20 february(wow what and interesting birthday present ,my birthday is at 19.),going to our eye test on 11.february


<Need a "like" button here> Can't wait for more pics/info! Congrats and hoping all goes smoothly. Beautiful parents! :becky:


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

My birthday's on the 20th! I agree, what an excellent bday gift


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Now I can proudly say "Mother-eyes: CLEAR!"


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Pasarella said:


> Now I can proudly say "Mother-eyes: CLEAR!"


yay! Congrats.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Today was Feras last show before puppies and she got exc.1,CAC,CQ and was 2.nd best bitch!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

congrats on the eyes and show


----------



## MariaElena (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, wow! Both are really so adorable.


----------



## kelly528 (Feb 13, 2014)

Exceptional dogs, truly. Congrats to you and props on making a certain improvement to the breed!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Yesterday was our first mating.At first she was a little bit mad and was growling a little,but everything turned out fine.Going to our coltrolmating tomorow.Hoping for bunch of nice puppies in April!


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Is that like getting select in AKC shows?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I am not in US so we don't have AKC,we have FCI that,I think,is similar to AKC.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

So hopefully we are 3 weeks in pregnancy.Looks like breeding has been succesfull.Her nipples has started to grow,something seems different about her behaviour,not so acctive anymore,she seems so calm and peacefull.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ooh, very exciting! I hope she has a smooth pregnancy.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Good luck! 
Looking forward to more pictures


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I remember reading this thread when it was first posted. So exciting to hear that she's pregnant now! I can't wait for puppy pictures!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

So she is almoust 4 weeks pregnant now and has started to show her belly a little.She is getting even stranger,she loves to sit in corner of the yard and stare at everybody,she also has gotten mean to strange dogs,God help those who comes close to her and there is no owner who would get it away from her.She jumps and snaps at them and will go after them again and again if they keep coming back or follow us.However she is affectionate again,comes for some cuddles,gives kisses and "pets" my face with her paw as she used to do before pregnancy took a place.She is still good with our dogs and cat,not so active at walks,but still loves digging in the woods and was happy to find abandoned fox cave with 3 entrances-a paradise,well almoust,she woud be happy to find the fox.
So this is how we are doing,wait for some belly pictures!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see the pictures!!! and the pups!!!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

As I promised-the first belly photo.It doesn't look big yet,but I definitely see that it has gotten bigger and is firm to the touch


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Week 5


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aaaaawwwwwwwww!!!! She's gonna be a GREAT mommy!! I just know it


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

It's been another week.So I'm updating with some photos.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She is so adorable and you can definitely see how she's getting rounder. Do you have an approximate date for pups?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

They should be born somewhere from April 19-24


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> They should be born somewhere from April 19-24


Easter babies! (or at least, Easter where I am from)


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Yes,Easter babies!Hopefully they will be as speckled as Easter eggs.I am very excited about those colors.So many possibilities!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Very exciting!

I didn't realize her due date was so close.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yay! That's so cool she got pregnant on the first breeding session. CANT WAIT to see babies!!!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

AHHHH!!!! I remember seeing this thread when it was first started then I'd forgotten all about it, now that I see it again I'm excited! SUCH beautiful parents and the dam looks so sweet! Looking forward to seeing those puppies soon!!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you take the photos with your dog yourself or were they professionally done? They look amazing. Really representing the best of the breed. Congratulations


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking forward to the babies


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

*Chichan*,some of them are proffessionally done,some are mine.
Thank you all for your good words


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Those puppies are going to be gorgeous I can't wait! I'll take one or two or all of them off of your hands if you want


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I would keep them all myself if I could.But my boyfriend wont let me  But that's a good thing actually,if he wouldn't be so strict about another dog I am afraid I would keep one brown dapple girl,if there would be one.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Definitely getting rounder, very cute! Can't wait to see the pups!!!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

New homes are lining up!Already have 3 potential new owners,one of them is a hunter with an 18 years old dachshund,but all of them had dachshunds in the past.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Exciting!!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

That's great. Those are going to be the cutest puppies ever! I can't wait for puppy pics.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

OMG!She is getting huge so fast!How many days have been from the last photo I posted? 5 maybe
This is almost 7th week


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

She is so pretty! She looks like she is thinking, "I want to go over there but it is so much work" or maybe I am projecting because that is how I always felt late in pregnancy LOL.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Holy jeeze doxies don't have a lot of clearance when they're preggers lol.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I'm so excited!Just saw them moving!There is some party inside her belly


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> I'm so excited!Just saw them moving!There is some party inside her belly


Oh wow so cute! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Holy cow! She's huge! LOL. If there was any doubt before, I bet it's been cleared now! How many pups?


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Pasarella said:


>


I find this picture humorous. 
Long tail, long face, big belly and then tiny little feet. 
So exciting!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

My guess is 6 or 7.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Our whelping place is ready!

Nice,soft,warm and big enough for her to stretch.She was so happy when I showed her this.Wagging her little tale.Now she goes to sleep there on her own.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Yay! Can't wait til it's time  How much longer does she have?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> Yay! Can't wait til it's time  How much longer does she have?


From what I remember I believe she's due sometime next week. 

Eee baby doxies!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

SQUEE!! So excited!!!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Fera is acting a little strange today.She tries to hide in quite,dark places, and is digging in her whelping place.Also doesn't eat her dry food from yesterdays evening,but she ate boiled chicken meat.Unfortunately my thermometer looks broken and shows 37,4 grades C for all of my dogs,so I can't tell by her temperature.But we are ready.A little later I will post some photos of her belly by week 8


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> Fera is acting a little strange today.She tries to hide in quite,dark places, and is digging in her whelping place.Also doesn't eat her dry food from yesterdays evening,but she ate boiled chicken meat.Unfortunately my thermometer looks broken and shows 37,4 grades C for all of my dogs,so I can't tell by her temperature.But we are ready.A little later I will post some photos of her belly by week 8


Does that mean we're having puppies soon??


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I hope so!Can't wait any longer


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Looks like this is it.She is very restless,started panting too.I hope that this will be easy for her


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

How exciting!!!
I hope things go quickly and smoothly. Easy labor vibes!!
Send lots of photo's and updates to us!!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

EEEEEKKKK SO exciting. Where's the live webcam feed?  
Good luck, hope it goes easy for her and the puppies! (and not to stressful for you either!).


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I will try to update after each puppy,but I don't promise. In any case I will update tomorrow.I hope she is not messing with me(us)  That would be funny if she would just stop and go to sleep.
But her belly is very hard too,I can't feel movements anymore so this is another sign that this is going to happen tonight.She was very restless all last night.I could'nt sleep because she was walking all night!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh how exciting! Easy labor vibes for the mama. I will be watching for updates.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Sooo exciting!! I can't wait for puppy pics!
Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay, very exciting. Good luck, hope everything goes well.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

So exciting it's time. Can't wait to see the pups!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Her belly is so weird.It's round,like and firm,like a ball


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

This is taking so slow.She as sleeping for a while,thought that nothing will happen tonight,but now she is up again and she is having some greenish discharge now


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for allowing us this special window to peek in on you guys as things get underway! Best wishes and loads of positive thoughts streaming your and dear Fera's way for all good things to come.


----------



## TWW (Apr 15, 2014)

Best Wishes for the momma and puppies to come.
Great looking parents.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Can't wait to check back tomorrow!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

:whoo: Can't believe it's time already!!! Go Momma! Go Momma! 
<thinking of an old Bill Cosby skit - whee whooo whee whooo - PUUUSH! PUUUSH!>
:becky:
Sending lots of positive vibes to all!!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Pasarella said:


> This is taking so slow.She as sleeping for a while,thought that nothing will happen tonight,but now she is up again and she is having some greenish discharge now


Your 100th post - good sign!!!! YAY!!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

We have entered second stage of labor.Her water just broke.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay so exciting!

Best of wishes to you and the momma, hope to hear good news tomorrow!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Okay - I might have to stay up now, too..........<c'mon puppies!>


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Yay, so excited. Can't wait for updates,& pictures.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Isn't going so smooth  She still can't deliver her first puppy.Gave her some stimulation and hopefully this will help,I'm afraid that the puppy is dead already.I can feel it's tale deep inside,but she doesn't push for 3 hours now.My vet clinic will open at 8.30.This is 1,5hours.God I hope she will start to push!Or that if not this,than the other puppies are still fine!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> Isn't going so smooth  She still can't deliver her first puppy.Gave her some stimulation and hopefully this will help,I'm afraid that the puppy is dead already.I can feel it's tale deep inside,but she doesn't push for 3 hours now.My vet clinic will open at 8.30.This is 1,5hours.God I hope she will start to push!Or that if not this,than the other puppies are still fine!


Oh no, I really hope all of the puppies will be ok,& hopefully she will be a able to deliever.So sorry about the first puppies.

Crossing fingers,& sending vibes for the deliever to go well.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Pasarella, are you on Facebook? There's a GREAT repro group there that could help you. Can you grab the tail and pull? Has she had any calcium lately (ice cream, cottage cheese, etc)?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I am on Facebook.There is a tail and one leg,I tried to pull,but she is pushing bad.Only calcium was today for her stimulation.Otherwise no.But we are driving to clinic soon,I hope everything will be fine


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh no!! I hope you are able to save the puppies! This is just awful


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

She stayed for C section


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> She stayed for C section


D: praying everything goes ok! Do they think they can save some puppies? Was Fera doing ok before the surgery considering? So worried for her


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh no, hoping everything will go well with the surgery and mama and puppies will do well.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

One puppy is still stuck.We couldn't find it's other leg.Fera was active,walked in by herself and then pulled hard to get out.They didn't promise that puppies will be fine,but I hope so!They can't be all dead!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Wishing the best for you all. Hope everything goes okay with surgery! ):


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> One puppy is still stuck.We couldn't find it's other leg.Fera was active,walked in by herself and then pulled hard to get out.They didn't promise that puppies will be fine,but I hope so!They can't be all dead!


Well glad that Fera is active and moving on her own, I hope they can get to the rest of the puppies in time


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I feel like crap.This was supposed to be something happy,but it turned out terribly


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Am so sorry sending out good thoughts for you and your little ones..


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Not your fault you've done everything right!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pasarella said:


> I feel like crap.This was supposed to be something happy,but it turned out terribly


This is not your fault, these things happen. Do not beat yourself up over this please.

I once had a water puppy, almost lost my bitch and the puppies, as mom was losing blood, the told us we could either save mom or pups, obviously answer is mom, so they went in and was able to save 3 out of the 4 pups and mom, she was spayed in process. We did everything right, but things just happen.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Continued positive thoughts streaming your way. Hang in there.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> I feel like crap.This was supposed to be something happy,but it turned out terribly


This is not your fault, how would you have known she'd need a c-section? How would you have predicted this outcome so far? Nobody ever expects this sort of thing, but now that this is what's going on, you need to try to prepare yourself for the news, good or bad.

I hope everything went well with surgery and that the puppies were able to be saved.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Pasarella, post an update when you can.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh no!!! I hope the surgery goes well and all of the puppies and mom are ok!!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I just read this... I hope everything goes well and that mum and pups make it safe and sound! Fingers crossed!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Everytime someone posts in this thread, I think there's an update and click it immediately... 
Update please


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I'm here.No worries!Everything is better than expected!
Even the first pup is alive!That is a black merle&tan boy.His leg was stuck so there was no way she could deliver him by herself.
We have 7. 5 girls and 2 boys. there is 3 black&tan girls and 2 black merle.And one black boy and the melre one who is a real fighter.They told be he could die,they had to stimulate him pretty much to make him breath,but now he looks like the most active of them all.Sucks her nipple so energetic.

Fera's fine too.She is eating well and drinking,caring for her babies,licking them and carrying them back if they go too far away.

They aren't very big.None of them is even 300grams.All girls are 220 grams,one boy 250g and the biggest is 280g


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I am so glad to see this!!! Mama and babies are beautiful, and 7!!! Wow, she is gonna be busy mama. I hope she heals quickly and babies grow strong.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yay!!! Everybody's ok! w00t! Blue dapples <3


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS  !!!
Glad everything worked out for the best :3 they are super cute.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah!!!! Keep posting, especially pictures.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!For now I'm busy grandmother.She doesn't have much milk so I have to bottle feed them.Hopefully she will have some.And turns out she is licking wrong places,because they needed to pee badly.Thank god I know how to do this.I had 4 kittens at the same age last year.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations to both you and Fera! You must be so happy and so relieved.  I'm excited to see them grow!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy everyone is fine.. Am glad you were prepared and took action.. you were there when she needed you "Awesome outcome"


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

YAY! So glad everyone is okay! They're so beautiful.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh my heart! What joyful news, Pasarella! - times seven, no less! Congratulations!
So glad that Fera and all of her beautiful babies are doing so well.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Pasarella! Fenugreek for milk production!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm glad everyone survived and is well. Good luck! I can't wait to watch them grow


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> I'm here.No worries!Everything is better than expected!
> Even the first pup is alive!That is a black merle&tan boy.His leg was stuck so there was no way she could deliver him by herself.
> We have 7. 5 girls and 2 boys. there is 3 black&tan girls and 2 black merle.And one black boy and the melre one who is a real fighter.They told be he could die,they had to stimulate him pretty much to make him breath,but now he looks like the most active of them all.Sucks her nipple so energetic.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad they all survived! Good job Fera, Pasarella, and the vets!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm glad to see everything turned out ok.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

This is wonderful news, I am so happy there all fine.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

What a relief!! I'm so glad everything turned out ok in the end!! Can't wait to watch these beauties grow  Beautiful family! Congratulations!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay!

I wasn't able to login yesterday, but so happy to hear and mom and pups are doing well now. They're just adorable.


----------



## TWW (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy all ended well. Beautiful pups, hope all goes well from here on out.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

That's not my dog anymore  First she started growling at my cuisine,than at my boyfriend and now she tried to bite me.I had to catch her like an wild animal with a leash to just get her outside to pootie! I could live with that,but someone have to feed those babies,because she doesn't have that much milk.I have really no idea what to do.I will call some breeders tomorrow to get some advices.The other bad thing she is not eating well.She ate some boiled chicken,some cottage cheese and yoghurt.
I'm now 100% sure that these are her first and last puppies.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh dear... I'm sorry this isn't turning out how you wanted. ):


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I'm now 100% sure that these are her first and last puppies.


She had a c section Major abdominal surgery. That puts a TON of stress on her. Now not only is she supposed to care for babies, her body is supposed to heal. The way she is reacting is not terribly unusual for a bitch that has had a c section. Did you see my post about the fenugreek?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you.Yes I saw it.I will ask for it my vet.Only they are closed for the Easter.They will open at Tuesday,till that we have to live somehow.She drinks cumin tea which also helps to produce milk.
Just fed her,she ate some puppy food.And she wasn't growling,I could pet her,but she has that look in her eyes-I will kill for them.
I understand that this may be because of her C section,but I'm afraid that she just is this protective of her babies.Just brakes my heart.She was siting between my legs during her labor,I couldn't leave her for a second,because she came looking for me and now she attacks.Awful.I really hope that this won't happen again.Cinda scared to go sleep next to her,but I have to because she may sleep on her baby or it can get lost somewhere in bedding and the best way to notice that something is wrong is by being right next to her.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's a natural supplement. You should be able to get it at any drug store without a script (even in Latvia  ).

You could be dealing with a completely different bitch if she is ever bred again and is able to deliver naturally. Without the rush of natural hormones from passing puppies on her own, many bitches act poorly towards their people or their puppies.

Try hand feeding her some stuff she likes, and handle the puppies while she is out pottying (have somebody else take her out).


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Sadly there is no one who would be able to take her out.I'm the only one who can somehow get in there by moving very slowly and sweet talking,also she is happy when I'm coming with a food bowl.She gets nuts when she sees my boyfriend,growls and barks like crazy,she may bite him.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

But thank you,you made me feel better.I really hope that this is just because of C section

Good news is,that 4 puppies already has home,3 of them will be showing,there is another woman who is thinking about a black girl,also for shows,but she has to hurry because available is just one black female.Sad that they will leave so fast.I kinda hoped,that some of them will stay a little longer


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Keep your boyfriend away for now if she is stressing that badly around him. Continue to sit with her and see if she'll let you handle babies. Take a deep breath! This is very stressful for all of you.

Any improvement with the milk situation?


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

The puppies are so cute. I hope things work out. It sounds really stressful! Keep us updated.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

i was following facebook profile of one rescue- the woman who took in pregnant bitch (she has 5 other dogs), was updating followers every day, from labour until puppies went home. 
first week or two- bitch didn't want *anyone* near puppies (and it's partially considered to be quite natural behaviour- in wild they wouldn't introduce vulnerable puppies to rest of the pack straight away ), later was allowing but still keeping an eye on everyone closely, when they were about 5 weeks, she was still caring mother but less active- acted like actually sometimes had enough of them and didn't mind if people or dogs are interacting with puppies, stepping in only when necessarily- to chase a dog away if he was too much or to discipline puppies, still doing what mother should be doing but less neurotic ;p;p when they were given new homes around 10 weeks old, she acted like she actually didn't notice (woman was laughing that it looked like the dog was actually relieved ;p)
Congratulations and good luck) having a bunch of puppies is fun but a lot of hard work ) I think she'll be back to her old self pretty soon... and i hope she'll have some more milk for puppies... 
heads up- she just needs more space now. For people it's exciting moment when puppies are born but she needs good rest and no stress


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

What a great Monday morning update! YAY! Looking forward to many puppy updates and pics. I'm sure Fera will calm down soon. She's been through a LOT and she ain't giving it up after all that  

Best advice I can possibly give? Listen to your vet and Xeph :wink:


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Puppies are quite and sleeping a lot so I guess there is enough to feed them.
One more girl has a good show home where she will live with a basset hound and two mid-asian shepherds.

This actually may be a good thread to read for those who think that they will just breed their bitch and get a bunch of cute puppies.It's harder than I expected.I don't know how those BYB does it without experienced people around them.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

BYB's can do it because many don't care as much, unfortunately. Loose a pup here or there? Ah well, there's always next year...or the other bitch. 
Caring makes everything more difficult, but I don't understand how anyone couldn't!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Perhaps you're right.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Baby girl


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

BellaPup said:


> BYB's can do it because many don't care as much, unfortunately. Loose a pup here or there? Ah well, there's always next year...or the other bitch.
> Caring makes everything more difficult, but I don't understand how anyone couldn't!


This is unfortunately true. We took on a rescue who came with a litter. She had been picked up stray (and underweight and pregnant) "rescued" by a hoarder who died suddenly the day the puppies were born. It was a mess. Out of a litter of 6 puppies only 3 made it to us, the others had died at or just following birth. They had a skin infection and had lost parts of their ears and toes. It cost us $1500 to get them all healthy again and they were with us to 15weeks. I think with BYB they just don't bother as much. They are just looking for quick money. No testing, no vet care and no follow up. Mom and pups get sick, oh well. 

I was going to say that I know for nursing women oatmeal helps boost milk production, don't know if it is the same for dogs or not. Fenugreek is used by nursing moms so I thought perhaps the other popular tricks might help.

ETA: Oh my those are beautiful puppies. I am loving those dapples, so striking already.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Pasarella said:


> Puppies are quite and sleeping a lot so I guess there is enough to feed them.
> One more girl has a good show home where she will live with a basset hound and two mid-asian shepherds.
> 
> This actually may be a good thread to read for those who think that they will just breed their bitch and get a bunch of cute puppies.It's harder than I expected.I don't know how those BYB does it without experienced people around them.


So what are your "must haves" for potential owners?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I'm asking them for experience they have had before,basic questions to know them as persons.2 of them are known by other breeder,so no worries there,2 have other show dogs already,and one is woman who have had BYB doxies before and is looking for a purebreed to show,she seems like a very nice person,her 10 years old boy is thinking for a name and she is willing to learn.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Can't wait to get home to my computer that will open all the pics!! 
I'm so relieved for you and the pups. I'm still smiling


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Those pups are absolutely beautiful!!!

Sorry to hear you're having a bit of a rough go of it, between the C section and mom's "mood". I'm no breeder and haven't had any direct experiences, but I heard that Caeda's mom was pretty defensive about the pups earlier on as well (even at 8 weeks, when I met Caeda the mom was giving me the hairy eyeball, and she was apparently quite upset the day I left with Caeda). 

I hope everything smooths out for you and that things go well with all of the potential owners.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

How are things going?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

We are fine.Yesterday clipped their nails for the first time.That was a real challenge.Nails are so tiny,puppies move and scream like I would be taking their paw of,but I did it!Moma now let's me in,but my BF moved to another room.Poor man.Tomorrow I will try to take some new photos.But for now one black girl,my favorite.She has very beautiful markings.


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

They are gorgeous and so healthy. Love the pictures!


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Cute pups! Love the dam and sire. I hope the pups grow up well. 


Sire reminds me of a dachshund Saya played with a lot at the dog park they were like best friends soon they saw each other they ran to play and wrestle. I love that kind of coloring so neat.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

What are you using to clip their nails?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I used hangnail scissors.Dog scissors are way to big for them.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pasarella said:


> I used hangnail scissors.Dog scissors are way to big for them.


You could also use human finger nail clippers. That is what I use.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I will try them next time.,thank you!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

New pics are here!Weighted them all.All of them is at least 500 grams,They where 220grams-280 grams week before
Male Nr. 1

Male Nr. 2

Female Nr. 1

Female Nr. 2.

Female Nr. 3

Female Nr. 4

Female Nr. 5


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I want to smoosh this nose


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

That puppy is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Why people are so pushy?There is one woman who wants merle girl.She asked me for individual pictures when they weren't even a day old.Now I told her that there is new pictures where she can see them and she tells me that those are just heads.She wants to see whole bodies!Hello lady,they are only one week old!How the hell she expects me to get those pictures of them at this age?I wont roll those poor pups just to take photos,so she can see the color.Besides there are pictures where she can see their backs all ready,so looks like she isn't paying attention to my updates.Something seems so wrong about this lady.No one asks for those photos,but her.I get some bad vibes from her,not a nice attitude and something tells me she won't be getting puppy from me...


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you don't like her then definitely don't let her have one of your pups but early handling is a very good idea and breeders do pick up and photograph all sides of very young pups. At the very least weigh each pup daily to be sure they are all feeding well. Most breeders shift puppies during nursing and generally just cannot keep their hands off the tiny precious things.
Have you seen this? http://breedingbetterdogs.com/pdfFiles/articles/early_neurological_stimulation_en.pdf

How is mama doing? Is she healing fast from the surgery and feeling more like her wonderful self?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I do handle them,but they don't enjoy that,so I don't think I will photograph all sides of them while they are struggling and screaming.
Mama,is fine.She is healing good, all ready coming out for sunbaths and cuddles between nursing time
Thank you for link,I will look at it.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I can understand wanting a full picture. I'd want to see what the full body looks like, she probably just wants that pup set aside individually, have photo's of her face and back, and just send that. I wouldn't do side-side-belly-back-face-bum photos, I'd just do face and back.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I do understand why she wants that,but she should understand that they are only one week old,they don't see,hear and they don't stand.She will see their both sides when they will be standing on their own.
I'm thinking about co-ownership for Female Nr. 1. I just love that color.Perfect dapple.If she will grow up nice I would like to get one litter from her.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Kathyy said:


> If you don't like her then definitely don't let her have one of your pups but early handling is a very good idea and breeders do pick up and photograph all sides of very young pups. At the very least weigh each pup daily to be sure they are all feeding well. Most breeders shift puppies during nursing and generally just cannot keep their hands off the tiny precious things.
> Have you seen this? http://breedingbetterdogs.com/pdfFiles/articles/early_neurological_stimulation_en.pdf


My breeder uses this and Rule of 7's. Good stuff. She has some super confident puppies.

The pups are so cute Pasarella. I loveee the dapples.


----------



## TWW (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn good looking pups congratz. 

I personally think it is a good thing she is so protective of her pups, shows a great quality to me in your dog. 

Best wishes to the mom and her pups.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I didn't get pics of Boone til he was three weeks; that being said, if you're not comfortable with her, you don't have to sell her a puppy.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

When she will chose,if we will get this far,she will have to answer a lot and a lot of questions.I mean,I may not like her as a person,but she may be good dog owner

But I'm dying here.I can't take this anymore!They are too cute!They just ate and fell asleep.They look so cute!Seriously,they are so cute I could eat them!So sad I can't keep them all and they won't stay like this forever.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Too much cuteness


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

SOOO CUTE. Makes me want a Doxie now.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh my gosh, look at these tiny little plump paws!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Moma's feeling bad.She had diarrhea once,puked couple of times and she has some weird sores on her head who shows up and then disappears.I think this may be from canned food I gave her yesterday,looks like allergy,but she has never been allergic to anything.And black baby boy feels bad too.His tummy hurts.I feel so sorry for him.Poor baby cried from early morning.I gave him some tummy massage,he ate a little and looks like he feels better,finally sleeping.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I would stop giving mama the canned food, dogs can develop allergies overtime - my dog wasn't always allergic to chicken and grains for example. The allergy set on suddenly when he was about 8 months old.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh my god I love puppies. I want to nom on their paws and smush their noses too stinking CUTE!

Sorry mama doesn't feel good, hope you can get some new food that will make her feel better. And that picture of the boy asleep on you is precious those puppies would hate me I would never put them down!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I usually don't give canned food to my dogs.Yes,they smell nice,and dogs love it,but I prefer to get them meat.But I had that genial idea to give her some canned food,because all she eats is her dry food and boiled rice with chicken,she must want something different.Never giving canned food again.Now she refuses to eat or drink at all,hopefully this won't be for long.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh god I love baby puppy paws.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

If this keeps up I might take her in to be seen.
Are you feeding her puppy food to help keep her nutrition up?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

She eats Acana puppy&junior.
If nothing changes we will go to vet tomorrow(today they are close),poor pup has swollen eye and looks like it's puss coming out of it.For now they suggested to clean it with black tea and if nothing changes take him in tomorrow.Positive thing is he eats and looks like I got edema away a little.We have version that some bug maybe bit them.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank God,looks like pup is fine,eye is not clear,but at least it's not swollen.Now just Fera.I can't see any sores,but she still refuses to eat or drink,so I give her camomile tea to help her stomach.I hope she won't throw it up.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

not sure how it works after a C section but know that after natural birth a dam can show signs of internal infection (never been around a bitch that did) but my mentor always talking about it can happen and watched over the bitches just to make sure she was doing ok after giving birth. So do hope she is feeling better. The pups are adorable,, best wishes for interviewing prospect owners... you definitely want to find individual people and homes that are qualified but also people you can work with for the life of the pup


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I hope I will chose the right people.For now for two black girl there definitely are great owners who will keep in touch with,both will be showing.One girl is going to a pet home,as well as the black boy.Not sure about dapple boy.Mocart's owners neighbor is thinking about getting him,but I'm not sure if they will show,any way,there will be a trustworthy people right next to him,to keep an eye on him.And ,yeah,two dapple girls,both still free,because the woman I was telling about yesterday suddenly isn't responding.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I hope Fera is feeling better soon and the baby's eye clears up


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Baby's fine,Fera's not.She has womb inflammation,she has naked spots on her back and suddenly her eye swell.What more can happen?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Sending good thoughts .. sometimes stuff just happens, main thing is your there paying attention to make sure everything is being taken care of if it shows up...


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Hello there!We are 2 weeks old now!Pups are fine,mama is fine and here comes new pictures!
Boys
Nr. 1

Nr. 2

Girls
Nr. 1

Nr. 2

Nr. 3

Nr. 4

Nr. 5


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww those 2 week old pictures are just the cutest!! <3 
I love the first one!
I'm glad puppies and momma are doing good now!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

They are just too cute. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

So cute! I think boy number 1 is my favorite too!


----------



## reigh (Aug 30, 2013)

Just read this whole thread. Lol. Glad everyone is doing okay now and the puppies are gorgeous (as is mama)! Congratulations.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful pups... ugh, I wish!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

aww so cute !!! Breed question is there a difference between Doxie and Dachshund ? 

My moms friend had two Trixie and Dixie and they were just the sweeties dogs, and then there was Twinkie the neighborhood terror as a kid.. if you were going to pass Twinkies house on your bike you had to get a fast speed start so you could coast picking your feet up as Twinkie would come after us on the street. Never forget how fast that dog could run you wouldn't think they could with their body structure. But Twinkie was a lean mean athlete for years..


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

They are soooo adorable! Is Fera completely healthy again?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Not sure,but I think Doxie is jargon name for dachshund.In Latvia we have only one name for dachshund breed - taksis.

Yes she is completely healthy again and eating like a horse


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

So glad they're all doing well. The pups are adorable!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

They are stunning 
Love the pictures


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

doxie is just a shortening of dachsund


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

There is something about #2's nose that just makes me want to kiss it!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Eeeeeeeee!!! Precious puppieeeesss!!!! :becky:


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Woo! SO glad everything turned out well. Momma and babies look beautiful!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

They have names now.I decided it to be Greek mythology figures theme,so here we go. Only their last name isn't ready yet,depends on if FCI approve my affix soon enough.If they do their last name will be Hunter's Parade if they don't...well than I will have to think.
Male #1 Apollo-Olympian God of light, knowledge, music, healing, the sun, and the arts
Male #2 Anteros- God of love

Female #1 Alectrona- solar goddess of the morning
Female #2 Athena- Goddess of intelligence and skill, warfare, battle strategy, handicrafts, and wisdom.
Female #3 Angelia-spirit of messages
Female #4 Arete-spirit of virtue, excellence, goodness, and valour
Female #5 Aphrodite- Goddess of love, beauty, desire, and pleasure.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow, love the names, I love Greek mythology great choices


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome choices! Can never go wrong with Greek mythology names - they're all so.....romantic..?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

We are 3 weeks old today
4th girl Arete

3rd girl Angelia

2nd girl Alectrona

5th gilr Aphrodite

1st girl Athena

2nd boy Anteros

1st boy Apollo

And some suckling-biting pictures


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Look at them go!! So cute baby puppies. How is mom doing now?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!She is fine


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

lol. He's all "your face fits in my mouth"  hahaha. Super cute


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

This is so cute!


----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh my goodness, so sweet!!! Congrats!!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm really glad there all doing well, that's such great news.

All of the puppies are adorable, Im in love with the dapple dachshunds. Greek mythology is really interesting, so I love the names.


----------



## Appaloosa (May 7, 2014)

Congratulations! They are adorable!
Love the little dapples


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

This must be the best place for a nap


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh! They are the cutest things EVER!


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

They are so sweet, are they walking around yet?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

They are running around!A little clumsy,but they try very hard.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Today they met my two other dogs.Everything went just fine.Big ones were happy to meet little ones,little ones were curious and tried to chew on big ones


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aaaawwwwww-w-w-w-w-w-w!!!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Aw, they're just precious! I love little Athena's coloring  Glad to hear they're all growing strong and Mom is recovering well!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Today we went out for the first time.Finally it was warm enough.Conclusions-I have a well organized pack!Our neighbor with her granddaughter stopped by the fence to look at puppies.They immediately took up protective positions -Fera in front of them,Fanta behind them and Mokka by the fence, all barking like crazy. "Don't you dare to harm our young ones!" So nice to see them working together,didn't know they can be that organized!

But there is a one tiny problem.Tomorrow one potential next owner is coming over to look at puppies,and day after tomorrow there will be two people coming over.I guess I will have to lock them up somewhere else


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Your pups are beyond cute! Love all the wrinkles!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

4 weeks!
Antares

Apollo

Alectrona

Athena

Aphrodite

Angelia

Arete


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I am loving Apollo he is gorgeous! They are all amazingly good looking puppies, I didn't think I would ever see a dachshund that I could call good looking but there have been nothing but stunning dachshunds in this thread!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!Apollo really is very beautiful.I really hope to find him a show home


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Aphordite saying NOOOOOOO to stacking


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol, too cute


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

This is Antares(and dappled Athena) who is VERY lazy this evening.He fell asleep while eating.I didn't see him even start to eat

And then he woke up, when everybody else was done eating and started to eat,but he still was to lazy to stand up


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh man. I have been planning for about a year for my next dog to be a German Shepherd, but this thread is seriously tempting me to get another Dachshund.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

That's right.What will your dachshund do with something that big?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I haven't shared anything for a while.I'm lazy,so I will just post my new homepage,where you can see the latest puppy pictures and pictures of my dogs
http://huntersparade.jimdo.com/
I would be happy and thankful if you would say something about the homepage itself,not just the photos.Thank you!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I like your website, it looks clean and welcoming and all the important information is easy to access. But if I may suggest, I would change the last sentence of your presentation in English, from "She was the one that got me sick with dog shows" to "She was the one who got me addicted to dog shows" (if that is what you meant). This is just because "sick" may be perceived negatively, as if you were saying that you hated dog shows because of Fanta.

But I do think it's a very nice website 

EDIT: That said, I'm not a native speaker of English so take my suggestion with a grain of salt!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

They are sooo cute! Those tiny ears! I'm dyyying


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Whistlejacket
Thank you,I will change it,sounds better


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's your English version. I will put a couple corrections in CAPITAL LETTERS

I've loved dachshunds all my life.I have always told,that only big and strong dog or a dachshund,because dachshund is a big dog in small dog's body.

It is impossible to look at dachshund without a smile,their short,prudgy PUDGY legs,big chest,that is only few cm belove ABOVE the ground and look of eyes that clearly says that it haven't eaten for 10 years,makes these dogs amusing and unrepieatable. NOT SURE WHAT WORD YOU WANT HERE

No doubt that there isn't any other dog breed that can do such things as dachshunds does.

I got my first dachshund when I was 15 years old,.Although Nelly is without pedigree and isn't a "real" dachshund,she always will be my first dachshund.With this dog began my interest about dogs,their breeding and showing.

So in 3rd March 2012 I got my first real dachshund Fanta Fellini.She was the one that got me addicted to dog shows


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

You might also want to make notations as to which puppies have been sold and if any are still available.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

This thread has been dead for a long time now.This litter is turning 9 months on Monday and I promised I will post some pictures with them growing
I will try to do this starting from today  
Starting with Male#2 Antares Hunter's Parade

He has a pet home where he is a friend for 4 years old boy.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, those are gorgeous dogs. They look so muscular. 

I'm ignorant about Dachsunds. What is the sire's color called?


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Chimunga, the pattern of the sire's coat is called dapple and he's a chocolate, so chocolate dapple.

Pasarella, that male is beautiful. I love dachshunds, I will have a standard smooth someday!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Nine months old already? Wow, that was fast!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Yes,they are growing very fast! I'm trying really hard to get some new photos from the new owners.I must say it is hard.I still haven't seen the dapple male Apollo since I gave him to the new home  I have called them many times and asked for some photos,they promised to send some,but nothing. Probably tomorrow I will call the male's owner,who lives very near him,and ask if she has seen him. If she can't tell me she has seen him and everything is fine with him I'm going to visit them and check on my own why don't they send me any pictures!The fact that they can't send me any pictures for 7 months now makes me suspicious that something is wrong. It's not so hard to take at least one photo and send it, at least to make me F*** off and leave them alone.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Ok,keeping my promise.Here is Mimi(Athena Hunter's Parade),photo taken today.

Here is Angelia at 5 months old,I don't have any fresh photos with her.I hope I will meet her at our club show on February 28 (depends of if I will be able to get there) and if I will I will have some beautifull photos of stacking Alectrona,Arete and Angelia 

Here is one,not so great photo, with Arete at maybe 4 months old,also I don't have any new photos with her,didn't have time to take any at the dog show where she got Best puppy and BIS puppy- 4


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Today we finally met Apollo.He is so awesome!Very,funny and social,loving dog.



Asking Mimi to come play(she wasn't happy about him,because he was waaaay too much interested in her rear  )


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Today I got sad news. Antares Hunter's Parade got hit by a car and died on 1st September. The owner with her son is on a vacation somewhere out of Latvia,and left him with relatives,he got out of the yard on the road. Sweet dreams my little boy....


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Ooh  I'm sorry to hear. May he rest in peace.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh no!!!  Very sorry to hear that. Rest peacefully, sweet boy.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you. I just can't believe that.I feel so very sorry for him,that is very terrible way to die.And for his family,especially the little boy(6 years)he was his best friend. When he heard he has died he had panic attack or something like that and had to go to the hospital.I saw how that boy cared for him.He acted like that dog was the most expensive and fragile diamond on the whole world.So very gently and carefully. I just can't imagine what that boy is going through


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Losing a dog due to a complete accident like getting hit by a car is very hard. My sister's roommate's carelessness resulted in her dog getting out and getting hit/killed a couple of months ago. Such a sad end. Sorry for his family

RIP little guy.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you and the family that lost him.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

so sorry... <3


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG that's horrible  I'm sorry that happened


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

so sorry to here this news


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

